# Sticky  NAT Issues - XBox and PS3



## GMAN990

Hi All,

One of the most common questions regarding Xbox Live and the 360/Original Xbox relates to NAT, people either have a strict or moderate NAT setting which doesn't make for the best playing experience, or they have Open but have "over configured" their router meaning it still doesn't work properly.

The symptoms of a a poor NAT status are:-

* Unable to join friends in a match
* Unable to speak to friends in voice chat
* Unable to find many games
* Game reports you cannot host (Gears/Halo3) because of your NAT status

*How do you check your NAT?*

*On the Xbox 360*

* Select the System Blade.
* Select Network Settings.
* Select Text Xbox Live Connection.

(If you have a profile logged in, you will be logged out)

The test results (including your NAT status) will be displayed

*On the Original Xbox*

* Select Settings from the Xbox Dashboard.
* Select Network Settings and then Connect.
* From the Connect Status screen, press the Y button on your controller.
* Press the A button to see diagnostic information.

Look for the word NT: x, where x is your current NAT status.

* 1 means open
* 2 means moderate
* 3 means strict

What does it mean?

First of all. A bit about the NAT status and what each one means:-

*Strict*

This is the worst possible setup. You can play/talk to other Xbox live gamers that have a NAT Status of Open and no-one else

*Moderate*

Better, but not ideal. You can play/talk to other Xbox live gamers that have a NAT Status of Open and Moderate and no-one else

*Open*

The best experience, you can play/talk with all other Xbox Live gamers.

*How to Fix it*

There are four ways to overcome a Strict/Moderate NAT setting when using a router. I have listed them in the order of preference:-

1. If you have an Xbox Live Certified router, use the certified firmware for your router
2. Use UPnP. If your router supports this. Turn it on. The router will work out the ports it needs to open for Xbox live. If your router does not have this feature, check the manufacturers website for the latest firmware. (also make sure portforwarding and/or DMZ is turned off as they interfere with UPnP) ** Please note that due to a lack of authentication mechanisms, UPnP hardware is susceptible to certain malware. Use UPnP at your own risk. **
3. Port forwarding (look up your router on portforward.com then follow the instructions for Xbox Live 360)
4. Use a DMZ (De-militarized Zone)


The DMZ (De-militarized Zone) is area that sits outside of your routers firewall. Don't worry though your not at risk with your Xbox


A common router in the UK is the BT HomeHub which some people have NAT issues with, below is a guide showing how to resolve this problem:-

*Add the Xbox Live Service*

*Software version 6.1.1.R*

If the problem still persists, ensure your Xbox IP Address is set to auto (important) and follow the instructions below:-

* On the 360 Dashboard, select the System Blade/Network settings. Take a note of the 360 IP Address
* Open your web browser and type in http://192.168.1.254
* In the Home Hub Manager, go to Advanced (you need the switch to the admin user, the 'Admin' login details (usually admin/admin)
* Select Home Network/Device
* Identify and click on your Xbox 360 on the list (if you are not sure which one it is, select each one until you find the IP Address you noted above)
* Click 'Configure'
* Ensure "Always use the same address" it ticked
* Click 'Apply'
* Click 'Toolbox/Game & Application Sharing'
* Click 'Assign a Game or Application to a local network device'
* Choose 'Xbox live' from the drop down box
* Under 'Device' select 'User Defined'
In the field that appears enter the IP address you got from the 'Network Settings' on the 360.
Click 'Add'
* Click 'Apply'
* Power off the Homehub, wait 10 seconds and power back on again
* Run the Xbox Live test and you should have a NAT status of 'Open' 


*Add the Xbox Live Service

Software version 6.2.2.6
*
* On the 360 Dashboard, select the System Blade/Network settings. Take a note of the 360 IP Address
* Open your web browser and type in http://192.168.1.254
* In the Home Hub Manager, go to Advanced (you need the switch to the admin user, the 'Admin' login details (usually admin/admin)
* Select Configuration/Devices
* Identify and click on your Xbox 360 on the list (you should be able to tell as the ip address will be listed)
* Click 'Edit'
* Ensure "Always use the same address" it ticked
* Click 'Apply'
* Click 'Configuration/Game & Application Sharing'
* Choose 'Xbox live' from the drop down box
* Under 'Device' select 'User Defined'
* In the field that appears below enter the IP address you got from the 'Network Settings' on the 360.
* Click 'Add'
* Click 'Apply'
* Wait until the browser has stopped refreshing (it will have saved by then)
* Power off the Homehub, wait 10 seconds and power back on again
* Run the Xbox Live test and you should have a NAT status of 'Open' 


Whilst I will do my best to keep both of these guides up to date on here, the original and most up to date version of the HomeHub guide is located here

And the general NAT guide here

Happy gaming!


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Console NAT Sticky*

*What are NAT Types on a PS3?*

The PS3 has 3 different NAT types. They are shown below.

*Type 1:* The PS3 is connected to the Internet without a firewall or router. No NAT issues.​
*Type 2:* The PS3 is connected to the Internet through a router which is configured correctly. No NAT issues.​
*Type 3:* The PS3 is connected to the Internet through a router that needs configuring.​
Ideally, you want to have a Type 2 NAT. However, a Type 1 NAT does not affect your gameplay.


*How do you find out what NAT type your PS3 has?*

This is done by performing a network test via the Network Settings menu. A full guide is below.


First you must navigate to the Network Settings option in the Settings tab on the XMB. A picture is included below.










Once you are inside the menu, find and select the "Internet Connection Test". You will probably be warned that you are going to be signed out of the Playstation Network. If so, click "OK".

Once the test has run, you will be shown the results like pictured below:










If you see a "1" or "2" next to the "NAT Type" field, then you need go no further. However, if your NAT type is "3" (like pictured), this means that you will need to perform one of the following actions.


*Port Forwarding*

Port forwarding is the most common way of solving NAT-related issues as it is simple and all routers can forward ports.

Below are the TCP and UDP ports that need to be forwarded:

TCP: 80, 443, 5223
UDP: 5223, 3478, 3479, 3658

To find out how to port forward using your router, you will need to navigate to the below link and find your router model.

PortForward.com - Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model


*UPnP*

UPnP is only support by certain routers and is also susceptible to certain malware (although the chance isn't very high). To find out if your router supports it and how to turn it on if so, please consult your router's documentation (if you do not still have it, try visiting the manufacturer's website.

Note: If you are using UPnP, please make sure to remove any port forwarding settings as well as any DMZ settings as these can cause conflicts.


*DMZ*

Like with UPnP, you will need to find out how to put your console in a DMZ by checking through your router manual. It is important that you have a static IP address if you go with this option however.


*Update your Router's Firmware*

If none of the above works, you can try updating your router's firmware as they may have found a bug which causes NAT issues with consoles.


*Useful Links*​
http://media.twango.com/m1/large/0059/81f2d771623f487a81a535cdadc3645f.jpg​


----------

